# Penn 14/0 question



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking at getting a penn senator 14/0, the question is what is your opinion? The new 117L2 or the old school 117L? Give any advice and advantages of witch one thanks


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

As long as it has a 1 piece spool, u will be fine. A black spool will for sure be 1 piece. Some chrome spools on older senators can have 3 piece spools. Oh, and make sure it has ht100 drag washers, or install them. And then I would get the new handle from Scott's if it has an old handle.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

If your are interested in reading about 14/0 reels, go to the South Florida Shark Fishing Club forum. Lots of info on that specific reel and recommended lines for it. These guys catch the big sharks regularly and this is the stock, go too reel. Many find it big and heavy and opt for the smaller high super braid capacity, high drag models. 
I have had the 12/0s when I was young but never had a 14/0. I don't know if they are still in the classified adds, but a guy here had a !6/0 and a 14/0 with rods for sale. The condition was great and the price got better and better. Give it a search and you may have a treasure on your hands. Good luck, GG


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Cool thanks for info guys


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

I had one and didn't really like it for Texas. Tough tough reel though, loved it on my Florida trips. Try to find a new one or and older aluminum spool one with HT100s.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Tiburon makes really nice handles, but only up to 12/0 I believe.


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got a newer 14/0 I would be willing to part with spooled with fresh line hollow core braid with mono topshot comes with rod also. If interested you can pm me.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Not to deter you but have you handled one of these reels? These are huge, I used mine for shark fishing on the beach. I had to use a fighting belt just to reel it it or leave it in the rack on the truck tower to reel in. Mine was an early 70's model, 1 piece and from what I read when owning it. The older USA made are preferred over the newer China made.
They are monster reels for sure. I traded mine off, I guess I am not hardcore enough for a 14/0. Try this site for info on the Penns and 14/0's http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=5j6mvdf6djahj4ige96lg39ql7&

Good luck on it. They have a huge cool factor. I always carried it in my front rod rack. I had many people pass me, hit the brakes to slow down for a look a pics.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The alantani web site is great stuff for maintaining and modifying reels. I am sometimes wrong but I believe I read that the 14/0 was only shortly made in China and because of quality issues on this big reel, Penn began making it again here in the USA. 
In any event it is a beast and not for the weak. Read on line at South Florida Shark Club for lots of poop on the 14/0 and catching giants. GG


----------

